# Shrimp disease?



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hey guys,
as u guys may know, i kept mosuras(from korea) and PFR (fromfrank).
they started dieing about a month ago (december 3rd week).
all my mosuras died and 4 of my PFR died. 

my shrimps (a few, usually PFR) turned very dark purple spots and exploded front bottom body (where legs are).
does any body know why?:S

thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look here: http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/6785-Why-does-a-shrimp-turn-red
Does it look similar?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ohhh sorry about the lost guys. btw igor whats that spongy look like in the rocks?is it algae? maybe that is the cause why your shrimps got bacteria or disease?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> ohhh sorry about the lost guys. btw igor whats that spongy look like in the rocks?is it algae? maybe that is the cause why your shrimps got bacteria or disease?


Yes, it's a half dead algae. Shrimps eat it readily.

It can be a problem. My test kit doesn't show anything bad, but it can be just small amount of ammonia, nitrates or something ...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It does sound like a bacteria/virus problem. I've had a few cherries that died from bacteria/virus dissease, but their bodied colour never turned purple though. I would quarateen them and see what happens. Usually their head and digestive system would give off yellow colour. But not explod the way you describe. How often do you do water change?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

